# Horror Music News



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Damn, if news today doesn't just keep getting better. Three of my faves putting out new CD's this year! Here's the skinny from Bloody Disgusting:

We pretty much never cover music here at Bloody-Disgusting but three of my favorite bands have new tunes coming out _really_ soon starting with *Type O Negative*, who will see the release of "Dead Again" on March 13th. Following that release comes a new CD from Trent Reznor's *nin* entitled "Year Zero" this April, which is a rare treat coming only two years after his last album when it usually takes nearly five. Finally, last night *Marilyn Manson* announced a Spring release for his latest effort "Eat Me, Drink Me." According to Manson's official website and The PRP he's putting the final touches on the album now. First quarter looks to be a good one after a long drought, let's rock!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sinister said:


> We pretty much never cover music here at Bloody-Disgusting but three of my favorite bands have new tunes coming out _really_ soon starting with *Type O Negative*, who will see the release of "Dead Again" on March 13th...


:googly: SCHWEET! :googly:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yeah Baby


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I dig Type O


----------

